# EvenTT07 LEEK Cruise on Sunday



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

EDIT

Essex cruise here http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?p=974997#974997

Wanstead, Chingford, Woodford, Waltham Abbey read on  
=======

Apparently Horny has better things to do with his time at the moment :roll: :wink:

So I'll get the ball rolling for the those in London East, Essex and Kent who are planning on going up to Donnington on Sunday.

The aim is to meet up with the Bucks and Southern guys at junction 15a on the M1. Time tbc - NaughTTy, Captain John?

Let's start with the easy bit first - who's in?

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Errr i'm in i might be in a TT though


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Nando said:


> The aim is to meet up with the Bucks and Southern guys at junction 15a on the M1. Time tbc - NaughTTy, Captain John?


Aiming to be at Northampton (aka Rothsthorpe or Swan Valley) Services at around 8:30-8:45 to give us a good hour to get to Donington.


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Ryan,

Im in! 

It is probably best if the people in Essex and Kent meet at the holiday in at Brentwood as per the last 2 years. You can meet us on the slip road from the M11 ( :lol: ), we can join up with the guys at South Mimms if there is a cruise from there again, and then onto J15 a of the M1.

Is junction 15a the turn off for APS if your travelling there on the M1?

If i drive to APS it usually takes me 1hr 45 min so anyone wanting to meet at the holiday inn should be there around 6.30 - 6.45?

Does that sound about right?

Chris


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Chris can i let you know what my plans are in a week or two with regards to taking my car


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Chris can i let you know what my plans are in a week or two with regards to taking my car


No problem mate. You can let me know the night before if you want, im easy either way.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

renton72 said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Chris can i let you know what my plans are in a week or two with regards to taking my car
> ...


Ta Chris


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Hello from sunny Scotland! 8) :lol: ...yes it is quite sunny! :lol:

2 days to go  :wink:

Good work Deputy Nando 

It'll be a last minute desision if i can go mate but ill let you know when i find out :wink:

See ya soon guys

John


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Well it has rained pretty much non=stop for the last two days. Utter rubbish.

A pretty weak response so far 

Nando
Renton72
BAMTT - you're down individually as I have no doubt you will relish the opportunity of tearing through a pack of sub 300bhp TTs. Besides, I want to hear the Boxer roar on the outside lane :wink: 
Hornster - maybe :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Thanks Ryan

I think we will get more interest closer to the date, my journey will be a round trip of 320 miles so at least 2 tanks of fuel :lol: plus i will have to fill up as soon as i get home, i dunno if i can face filling up with petrol 3 times in a day :lol: , Maybe Chris will let me have ago in his TT


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Thanks Ryan
> 
> I think we will get more interest closer to the date, my journey will be a round trip of 320 miles so at least 2 tanks of fuel :lol: plus i will have to fill up as soon as i get home, i dunno if i can face filling up with petrol 3 times in a day :lol: , Maybe Chris will let me have ago in his TT


Tony,

Jump in with me, Â£150.00 on petrol   . Ill put erasures greatest hits on the stereo, we will be there in no time at all! :lol:

Chris


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Guys

If I am in London I'll join you, but most likely I will be staying down at Poole Fri/Sat night.

Kev


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Hello from sunny Scotland! 8) :lol: ...yes it is quite sunny! :lol:
> 
> 2 days to go  :wink:
> 
> ...


Best of luck with the wedding tomorrow John. Have a great day. 

Chris


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Hello from sunny Scotland! 8) :lol: ...yes it is quite sunny! :lol:
> ...


Cheers Chris :wink:

See ya when i get back buddy!

John


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

thehornster said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


so Horny you've got something better to do than going with the crew to the TT National event :?:

you must be kiddin right 

think about all the money wou may have made at polishing rings up there 8)

erm rings, did I just say rings, ah that's it :idea: the weeeeeeeeeeeeding, that#s the thing which will keep you busy over the week-end 

As I said on your "web virtual board", Bonne chance a vous 2 

have a great time 8)

olivier san :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Good luck and best wishes to both you and Danielle on your big day

from Tony and Barbara (Mrs BAMTT !)


----------



## RayRush1 (Dec 20, 2004)

Yes, best wishes to you both and hope the weather is better up there than it is down here!

Once again "CONGRATULATIONS"  

Ray, Amanda & "i want to go on the swing" Lia.


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

To The Hornster and Mrs Horn..... Congratulations and good luck

with the big day.

Lots of love to you both from Arif and Kelly and Sophie :-*


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

All the best for the big day John


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Cheers Guys :wink:

Well its all done,i'm no longer a free man   :wink:

It was the best two days of my life i must say,absolutly fantastic  
The weather was very hot about 25degrees 8)

See you all soon

John & Danielle Horn :wink: (She loves the new surname! :roll: NOT!)


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Cheers Guys :wink:
> 
> Well its all done,i'm no longer a free man   :wink:
> 
> ...


Congratulations John,

May both your rings be clean all the time


----------



## L17MRL (Feb 20, 2006)

Congraulations John & Dan, hope you both had a fantastic day , with many more in the future.

Regards Michael & Ester.

Nando

Can u please put me down for 1st july


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Congratulations Mr & Mrs Horn 

Anymore for anymore?

* Nando 
* Renton72 with co-driver BAMTT 
* Hornster
* Michael & Ester

Ray, Arif, Anthony, Moley???


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Oops I think i've just posted in the wrong place, didnt see the LEEK thread and ended up in Bucks by mistake.



> Hi,
> 
> Am a newbie that has just joined the ttoc and only bought tickets for the EvenTT07 yesterday, but am keen to join in.
> 
> ...


I can meet at junction 26, just past the the M11, or further along at the services, any idea of times.

Am looking forward to the 1st


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

blackers said:


> I live near the m11 junction of the m25, are there other members I can meet up with for the drive up on the Sunday morning.
> 
> Thanks


No problem blackers the more the merrier. Keep an eye on this thread as we will arrange definate times and meeting points along the way.

You may want to meet us at South Mimms, there is usually a group there.

Keep an eye on the this thread and the events section. You will be the first Mk2 to join our cruise 

Chris


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks again guy's!

Heres a couple of the beauty and the beast   :wink:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Thanks again guy's!
> 
> Heres a couple of the beauty and the beast   :wink:


The classic 'hand on knob pose'

In all seriousness, they are great photos, looks like you had a great day!

Congratulations!

Chris


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

"I've dropped me flowers John"

"Can't you pick them up - I'm having a rest against this tree"

:roll: :wink:

Many congrats John - great weather you had for it by the looks of the photos.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Congratulations, looks a fantastic setting, see you soon


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks again guy's!
> ...


O yes always goes down well that pose! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> "I've dropped me flowers John"
> 
> "Can't you pick them up - I'm having a rest against this tree"
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: 
Lazy bitch! i knew all that would start now! :lol: :wink:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Chris,

Thanks, South Mimms sounds good, I will keep an eye on the thread for more info  


> No problem blackers the more the merrier. Keep an eye on this thread as we will arrange definate times and meeting points along the way.
> 
> You may want to meet us at South Mimms, there is usually a group there.
> 
> ...


 And congratulations John, photos look great.

Cheers


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

blackers said:


> Oops I think i've just posted in the wrong place, didnt see the LEEK thread and ended up in Bucks by mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Ryan, Chingford, near the station


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

blackers said:


> Hi Ryan, Chingford, near the station


We could meet at Bancrofts School and drive up to the M25 and catch the others?


----------



## upiker2005 (Apr 9, 2005)

Can't make the meet I'm on duty (2nd year running grrr). Sincere congratulations to the Hornsters though. I hope you're both very happy.

(You look it face)


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

> We could meet at Bancrofts School and drive up to the M25 and catch the others?


Bancrofts sounds good then up through the forest to the M25.

Any idea of what time?


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

blackers said:


> > We could meet at Bancrofts School and drive up to the M25 and catch the others?
> 
> 
> Bancrofts sounds good then up through the forest to the M25.
> ...


probably around 7:30? I am driving up North tomorrow so will work out timings then.


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Nando, just left you a post on the London cruise hopefully to join you at Waltham Abbey just let me know what sort of time. Seems like this is going to be a good cruise 8) Was going to go with Kneesworth but easier cruising with you lot


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

John Congrats mate. Sorry i havnt been about to send my best wishes.

Guys would love to come tomorrow. But ive got so much on. Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Guys would love to come tomorrow. But ive got so much on. Hope you all have a good day.


Long time no see mate - hope things in general are OK with you - just read your other post :x . Fancy coming up to the Annual Meet?



upiker2005 said:


> Can't make the meet I'm on duty (2nd year running grrr).


Where have you been mate??? Just pull a sicky an meet us on the M25 



Nando said:


> I am driving up North tomorrow so will work out timings then.


With the average speed cameras, it took me about an hour to get to Northampton Services. So I think we need to be getting on the M25 j26 at about 7:30am.

Blackers - see you at 7:15am  [smiley=sleeping.gif] 
OuTTlaw - fancy being in the Volunteer Pub car park at 7:30am?
Renton72 - fancy arranging the Essex crew? j26 at 7:30am

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

What time do you think you'll be hitting the M1 (M25/M1 jct)? I'm hoping to join in the fun on the move :wink:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

ChrisB72 said:


> What time do you think you'll be hitting the M1 (M25/M1 jct)? I'm hoping to join in the fun on the move :wink:


Something like 7:50am Chris


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

So 7.15am at Bancrofts it is Ryan, as you say [smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]

But should be an excellent cruise up to Donington

Cheers 
James


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Nando said:


> ChrisB72 said:
> 
> 
> > What time do you think you'll be hitting the M1 (M25/M1 jct)? I'm hoping to join in the fun on the move :wink:
> ...


Great an extra few mins in bed :lol:

If all goes to plan I'll try and be around that Jct at that time. I might give you a quick ring if that okay to see where you are when I get in the area? (think we have exchanged mobile numbers already?)

Cheers

Chris


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> John Congrats mate. Sorry i havnt been about to send my best wishes.
> 
> Guys would love to come tomorrow. But ive got so much on. Hope you all have a good day.


cheers buddy,are you coming on the 16th? :wink:


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Yep 7.30 sounds good, sounds early too :lol: but we'll be there  Ill take it everyone will fill up the night before :?:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Nando said:


> Renton72 - fancy arranging the Essex crew? j26 at 7:30am


Ryan,

Can you edit the first post and link to my thread so we know whos meeting at the Holiday Inn Junction 28 please, otherwise this will get confusing.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 997#974997

We will meet at the holiday inn at around 6.45 - 7.00, to meet you guys at Junction 26 around 7.30am.

Do you propose meeting off of Junction 26 or is it kamikazee on the slip road like last year? :lol: :wink:

If we meet you guys at 7.30 we can then meet Chris B at south Mimms at 7.45.

Is there anyone else to pick up along the way? OuTTlaw TT where will you be meeting us? what junction is Waltham Abbey?

I think thats eveyone.

Chris


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Guys would love to come tomorrow. But ive got so much on. Hope you all have a good day.


Jamie,

Sorry to hear about your problems mate re: your dog. Thats all you need with you mum living with you as well.

If you can make it to the annual event on the 1st July, it would be good to see you. How can we go to this event without you in toe? :wink:

All the best,

Chris


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Chris,

Waltham Abbey is at junction 26

When you say junction 28 at 7.30am do you mean junction 26 at 7.30?

If so why not meet at the Volunteer rather than the slip road as its only 100 yards from the sliproad off the M25

Just a suggestion 

Cheers


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

blackers said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> Waltham Abbey is at junction 26
> 
> ...


Yes mate thanks for the correction. Junction 26 at 7.30, junction 28 at 7.00.  Ill change the post to avoid confudion.

The volunteer sounds good. See you then


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

renton72 said:


> Do you propose meeting off of Junction 26 or is it kamikazee on the slip road like last year? :lol: :wink:


Not this year... :lol:

I think this plan is slowly coming together. Meet at the Volunteer Pub at 7:30am.


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

:lol: Ilove it when a plan comes together :lol: had to be the first to say it ,sorry


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Right finally been able to sit down and sort out a date

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 553#980553

Mmmmmm tandoori mixed grill


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

I will be there...for my Sunday roast as usual! :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

a18eem said:


> I will be there...for my Sunday roast as usual! :wink:


we'll theres no Krispy kremes left mate! :lol: :wink: 
My ol mums face was a picture the next day when we opened them :lol: :lol:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

thehornster said:


> we'll theres no Krispy kremes left mate! :lol: :wink:
> My ol mums face was a picture the next day when we opened them :lol: :lol:


Classic! When i got there on Saturday night Arif said 'smell me box'!!!  (he meant your present), i could smeel the Krispy Kremes through the wrapping paper!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > we'll theres no Krispy kremes left mate! :lol: :wink:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Classic!


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Guys...as you going along the M1 can i meet you at junction ..is it 15 or 15a..services ??? and what time??
Jose


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Sup3rfly said:


> Hi Guys...as you going along the M1 can i meet you at junction ..is it 15 or 15a..services ??? and what time??
> Jose


Jose,

Probably best to PM me your mobile number mate and i can call you once we have picked everyone up and am on our way up to you. Ill PM you my mobile number.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Jose,

I have just reread the post and found the following



> Aiming to be at Northampton (aka Rothsthorpe or Swan Valley) Services at around 8:30-8:45 to give us a good hour to get to Donington.


Cheers

Chris


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

So for a recap then, anyone correct me if im wrong:

Meet at holiday Inn Brentwood (see seperate thread) - 6.45-7.00am
Meet Nanado / Blackers / OuTTlaw at the Volunteer pub - Junc 26 M25
Meet Chris B at M1 / M25 - Chris B has Ryan mobile number to sort out timings
On to Junction 15a M1 to meet bucks cruise. 8.30.

The times seems about right 1.5hrs to get to Junction 15a of M1.

Is this correct, ive probaly missed something out! 

Chris


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

renton72 said:


> So for a recap then, anyone correct me if im wrong:
> 
> Meet at holiday Inn Brentwood (see seperate thread) - 6.45-7.00am
> Meet Nanado / Blackers / OuTTlaw at the Volunteer pub - Junc 26 M25
> ...


All sounds good to me.....I may have a few late comers to join me at the bottom of the M1 (if they can get out of bed in time!! :lol: ) Hopefully see you about 7:50am rolling up the M1.

Ryan I'll give you a quick call as I approach jct M1/M25 and see who is ahead of who and see if we can join forces on the move as planned.


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

ChrisB72 said:


> All sounds good to me.....I may have a few late comers to join me at the bottom of the M1 (if they can get out of bed in time!! :lol: ) Hopefully see you about 7:50am rolling up the M1.
> 
> Ryan I'll give you a quick call as I approach jct M1/M25 and see who is ahead of who and see if we can join forces on the move as planned.


Chris,

We could meet at South Mimms or is that out of your way?

Cheers

Chris


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi all, I might make it after all !  
Can I get tickets at the door,how much etc.. anyone?
Anyone bringing kids? :? 
How far is Donington park :?:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

a18eem said:


> Hi all, I might make it after all !
> Can I get tickets at the door,how much etc.. anyone?
> Anyone bringing kids? :?
> How far is Donington park :?:


Good news mate!
You can get tickets at door, Â£20 i think.
Donnington is about 2.5 hr drive i think. Notttingham way.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

renton72 said:


> a18eem said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, I might make it after all !
> ...


Looks like the convoy is getting a bit bigger  8)


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

I wanna come :? 

Big service,haldex oil change,new windscreen,four new tyres,mot.... and a fecking wedding paid for this month :? :roll: :wink:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > a18eem said:
> ...


Potentially no room for rice :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> I wanna come :?
> 
> Big service,haldex oil change,new windscreen,four new tyres,mot.... and a fecking wedding paid for this month :? :roll: :wink:


I can pick you up and drop you off if you need work doing on your car,
Entry and a burger should'nt be to bad........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................ Or has the new Mrs Horn said no :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > I wanna come :?
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Thats one thing about Elle,shes never stops me doing anything!  yes apart from that  :lol: Ali G allways said it was a sign of true love when a woman gives up her batty!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

In regards to donnington:

Just got to try and get it sorted with work though!...ill see if stu is intrested as well,he can try out his new camera! 8)


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

KevtoTTy said:


> Potentially no room for rice :wink:


Would make a good photo on the move a lone Scoob in a field of TT's ....Maybe i should bring some friends from Scoobynet


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Come on Johnny boy, youve got to come, you know you want to! :wink:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Would make a good photo on the move a lone Scoob in a field of TT's ....Maybe i should bring some friends from Scoobynet


You could post a picture of your car with loads of TT's, post it on Scobynet with the post title 'I think my Scooby is gay'.

The old scoobynet boys will have a field day with insults flying everywhere! :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

renton72 said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Would make a good photo on the move a lone Scoob in a field of TT's ....Maybe i should bring some friends from Scoobynet
> ...


Need to be careful they could be waiting for us on the 29th


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> [
> Need to be careful they could be waiting for us on the 29th


Did you attend? Thats the Wharf as well isnt it! :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

renton72 said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


No i didn't, and yes it is

They don't seem to bothered about the reserved bays either


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

renton72 said:


> ChrisB72 said:
> 
> 
> > All sounds good to me.....I may have a few late comers to join me at the bottom of the M1 (if they can get out of bed in time!! :lol: ) Hopefully see you about 7:50am rolling up the M1.
> ...


This is slightly out of my way, but not by much. Is this a scheduled stop for you?

What sort of time would you want to meet there? I suppose it means we would definitely meet up, but meeting on the move could be fun :lol:


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

i may just be a lil confused after reading this thred but is the plan for the essex lads to meet at the pub at the Waltham Abbey juntion?

im from harlow so will probley join u guys!

Renzo


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi RenZo,

We're meeting at the volunteer at 7.30am.  
Rhod_TT has put this map together which is pretty useful [smiley=idea.gif] 
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ie...1.971346,-0.472412&spn=4.806305,10.217285&z=7

Cheers
Blackers


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

ChrisB72 said:


> This is slightly out of my way, but not by much. Is this a scheduled stop for you?
> 
> What sort of time would you want to meet there? I suppose it means we would definitely meet up, but meeting on the move could be fun :lol:


We will keep it as it is then. Meet on the move, Nando will contact with ETA M25 / M1 junction. We can always slow down / speed up to join up anyway.


PS . Ive had a read of your London thread, will you organise the other guys that may want to meet at the M1 / M25 Junction?


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

RenZo said:


> i may just be a lil confused after reading this thred but is the plan for the essex lads to meet at the pub at the Waltham Abbey juntion?
> 
> im from harlow so will probley join u guys!
> 
> Renzo


Renzo,

Sorry for the confusion. You can join us at any of the following :

Holiday inn Brentwood 6.45 - 7.00 am 
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 997#974997

The volunteer Pub at junction 26 approx 7.15 - 7.20
http://www.5minutesaway.co.uk/motorway/ ... 6%C2%A0M25

Let us know where you want to meet.

Chris


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

Come on John...you know you wana come.....
jose


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

I will be at junction 15a services on M1 at 8.30.....


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

renton72 said:


> ChrisB72 said:
> 
> 
> > This is slightly out of my way, but not by much. Is this a scheduled stop for you?
> ...


Will do and hopefully see you on Sunday as planned!

These cruises take some bloody organising :lol: :lol:


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

ill be meeting u guys at the volunteer Pub aslong at the weather isn't too bad!

ill be in a kingfisher tt, u cant miss me!

renzo


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

RenZo said:


> ill be meeting u guys at the volunteer Pub aslong at the weather isn't too bad!
> 
> ill be in a kingfisher tt, u cant miss me!
> 
> renzo


Ok mate, see you there. There will 2 other TTs with you.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Guys

Since work has got in the way of my trip to Poole and cruising up with the Solenteers Sunday morning, where best can I meet you all considering I live in Croydon???

(Assuming you will have me!)


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Have a good time guy's! :? :wink:

Don't forget to mention the next LEEK meet to some of the new guy's, looks like theres a few :wink:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=90940


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

KevtoTTy said:


> Guys
> 
> Since work has got in the way of my trip to Poole and cruising up with the Solenteers Sunday morning, where best can I meet you all considering I live in Croydon???
> 
> (Assuming you will have me!)


Its almost as broad as it is long, but Brentwoods gotta be best for you i reckon.....provide you don't mind the rice :wink:


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi guys, heard on the radio today that the m1 at j10 is going to be shut from saturday 8pm till sunday 2pm has anyone else heard anything :?:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

OuTTlaw said:


> Hi guys, heard on the radio today that the m1 at j10 is going to be shut from saturday 8pm till sunday 2pm has anyone else heard anything :?:


We have a plan

:wink: See you Sunday


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Chris,

Whats the plan? 
Sounds like we can go up and over (with delays I guess, but a good view of the demolition [smiley=bomb.gif] )


> M1 Northbound J10 (Luton South) Weekend roadworks (Saturday 20:00 - Sunday 14:00) with the carriageway closed, and an up and over diversion in place due to bridge demolition work.
> Start: Saturday 30 June 2007 20:00
> Finish: Sunday 01 July 2007 14:00


Or avoid completely and head up the A1(M) or even the M11 and join the M1 at junction 19.


> Drivers undertaking long journeys between the North or Midlands and London are advised to use the A1(M), the M11 or the M40.


Seems a shame though if we miss the other TTs whilst going cross country! :x

Cheers 
James


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

blackers said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> Whats the plan?
> Sounds like we can go up and over (with delays I guess, but a good view of the demolition [smiley=bomb.gif] )
> ...


Blackers,

Ay you say we have to meet up with the other cruise at junction 15a. Thats one of the best bits the cruise up there.

Tonys suggestion was



> Thanks Norm
> 
> Chris, Ryan, what do you think ? get off at J9 on the M1 then up to J11 using the A5 ?....not really my part of the owrld
> 
> Tony


We have to go up the M1 as we are meeting people at the M1/M25 junction. No doubt a few people will have sat nav as well so it shouldnt be a problem. Im not sure how much traffic will be travelling up there at 7.30am, the problem willl probably be the drive back. It will probably be best to avoid the M1 all together on the way home.

We can sort the drive home on Sunday.

IF anyone can suggest a better route so we can get to the services of junction 15a from the M25/M1 junction please post the suggestion here.

See you all tomorrow.

Chris


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

I'll be the bloody glad when they've completed this section of the M1!! I make quite a few trips up north to see family and friends and have been effected by these roadworks too many times now!!!

I think the best option going up is to take the A5 from jct 9 of the M1 and rejoin at jct 11 as already suggested. I wouldn't be surprised if this is the up and over diversion mentioned in the roadwrok report.

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&hl=en ... &z=12&om=1

At that time of the morning I don't think we'll be delayed by much!

As for getting home, depending how long everyone is planning to stay....the M1 is reopening at 14:00 so by the time we get back it should be flowing again (if it ever really flows through Luton at the moment!!!! :? :lol: )


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Guys - I'm bailing. Got a fair bit on at the moment and I think the weather will be [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] . But off to Spain on Tuesday 

Hope you have a good time and see you at the next LEEK & Ace Cafe meet.

Blackers - apologies mate, head on to the Volunteer without me.
ChrisB72 - sorry - PM Chris Renton72 for his mobile number and you can align with him.
Chris/Tony - see you at the next LEEK meet.

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

KevtoTTy said:


> Guys
> 
> Since work has got in the way of my trip to Poole and cruising up with the Solenteers Sunday morning, where best can I meet you all considering I live in Croydon???
> 
> (Assuming you will have me!)


Kev,

I have been rereading the thread and missed your post mate sorry! do you want to meet us along the way?

If so where abouts were you thinking of meeting.

PM your mobile number and ill call


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Chris

Since work got in the way of me doing Poole yesterday, I have decided (stupidly  ) to drive up early to do the morning track day sessions so will be leaving about 5:30am 

If I fail to get up early enough I'll try and meet you guys - can you PM me your number?

Kev


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

So guys a final recap to make sure i have this correct:

7.00 am Holiday Inn - Renton72, BAMTT, (L17MRL ???????)
7.30 am Volunteer pub (junction 26 M25) - Blackers, Renzo and OuTTlaw
7.50 ish Meet Chris B + others rolling at M25 / M1 Junction
8.10 ish Meet Was at junction 11 M1
Then onto junction 15a to meet other cruise 8.30 - 8.45

If we all meet and get to Juntion 15a with everyone in tow i will truly be amazed!!!

Fingers crossed! :lol:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

KevtoTTy said:


> Chris
> 
> Since work got in the way of me doing Poole yesterday, I have decided (stupidly  ) to drive up early to do the morning track day sessions so will be leaving about 5:30am
> 
> ...


PM'd Kev :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Nando said:


> Guys - I'm bailing. Got a fair bit on at the moment and I think the weather will be [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] . But off to Spain on Tuesday
> 
> Hope you have a good time and see you at the next LEEK & Ace Cafe meet.
> 
> ...




That's a shame Ryan, was looking forward to seeing you again.

Hopefully see you at the Ace meet then 

See you all at J15A then guys. Hope you don't have too many problems on the diversion. Doubt there'll be much around at that time of the morning though


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

hi ryan,

Sorry to hear you cant make it, have a good time in Spain, are you taking the TT? if so enjoy the drive.

hi renton72,



> So guys a final recap to make sure i have this correct:
> 
> 7.00 am Holiday Inn - Renton72, BAMTT, (L17MRL ???????)
> 7.30 am Volunteer pub (junction 26 M25) - Blackers, Renzo and OuTTlaw
> ...


See you at [email protected] the volunteer

blackers


----------

